# Suggest games for Geforce 6200



## acesuresh (Apr 9, 2008)

My Comp's configuration is

AMD Athlon 1.8 Ghz
1GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce 6200 (256 MB)


Please suggest me all the games which can be played on my comp.


Regards,
Suresh


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2008)

NFS MW
Doom 3
Prey 
Condemned


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 10, 2008)

Your system will play nearly all the games available.

But some of them will crawl.   (DiRT,Timeshift,etc)

Here are some games which will run perfectly fine with few eye candy turned on.

Doom 3
Farcry
Call Of Duty 2,4
POP Warrior Within,Two Thrones
Fear
NFS Carbon
Total Overdose
Gun
Constantine
Half Life 2
Suffering Ties That Blind
Onimusha 3
Devil May Cry 3


----------



## acesuresh (Apr 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> NFS MW
> Doom 3
> Prey
> Condemned




Hi thanks a lot for the suggestion !! I'll look forward for playing these games. But i'm also interested in playing the older games too.... can you suggest me some real mind blowing ones..



Thanks,
Suresh



amrawtanshx said:


> Your system will play nearly all the games available.
> 
> But some of them will crawl.   (DiRT,Timeshift,etc)
> 
> ...




Woah !! thats a lot of games i need to play. But would you also suggest me some old games too which are really worth playing and interesting.


Thanks,
Suresh

I believe i can play these games as well right, but you guys tell me wbout there performance 

Urban Terror
Counter Strike
Timeshift
Call Of Duty 4
Pro Evolution Soccer 08
Cricket 07
Unreal Tournament 03
Painkiller Overdose
Bioshock


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

TimeShift, Bioshock, Call of Duty 4 and Unreal Tournament 3 are resource hungry.
May be you wiont be able to play some of these.

Some real good old games are:

Freedom Fighters
Silent Hill 2
Vietcong
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2
Mafia
Second Sight
The Thing
Return To Castle Wolfenstein
Duke Nukem 3d


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 11, 2008)

acesuresh said:


> Urban Terror
> Counter Strike
> Timeshift
> Call Of Duty 4
> ...



Other games are taxing and wont play well.Upgrade ur config and u will be able to play latest games.

Play Painkiller(Not Overdose)
Max Payne 1,2
Cricket 07.
Hitman Series.
Ghost Recon
Neverwinter Nights 1
Shade 
Wolfenstein


----------



## acesuresh (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion !! I thank everyone here who has suggested these games.

Two more questions:

*1)Suggest me some racing games  (every racing game i can play on my comp)
*
*2)How/What can i upgrade  (less on wallet but play more games)*



Thanks
Suresh


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 12, 2008)

Just one, Painkiller. One of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 12, 2008)

acesuresh said:


> *1)Suggest me some racing games  (every racing game i can play on my comp)
> *
> *2)How/What can i upgrade  (less on wallet but play more games)*




Racing                   Nfs Series 
                           Flatout Series
                           Midtown Madness
                           GTR 2

Upgrade                1. Change ur processor to atleast e4500. (4900)
                           2. XFX 8600 GT       (5100)


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah +1 for
NFS Hot Pursuit 2 
NFS Most Wanted
CMR


----------



## acesuresh (Apr 14, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Racing                   Nfs Series
> Flatout Series
> Midtown Madness
> GTR 2
> ...





thank u guys !! not keeping well can't type more


----------



## acesuresh (Apr 15, 2008)

guys i wanted to know whether any military games can be played on that configuration. if yes which ones !!


----------



## acesuresh (Apr 16, 2008)

hello any1 out there to help me with this ??


----------

